# 1st Annual SFW Coyote Contest



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Did anyone compete in the SFW/CAL Ranch contest over the weekend?? The weather was rather bad and I was just wondering how many it took to win it??


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

did they score it by number shot, or highest average weight? You could have done really well up Diamond Fork if they scored the weight.


----------



## HONER80080 (Nov 18, 2009)

Winners took 28 dogs over three weekends. They took 11 the first weekend, 7 the second weekend, and 10 this past weekend.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

That is amazing. Most don't get to see 11 dogs let alone take them.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

28 coyotes in 3 weekends is **** impressive!!! Most guys are here won't see 28 coyotes in a whole year!!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

28?? That's crazy impressive!!!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Any links to the info?? Any pics?


----------

